# Cold Weather Hunting Golves



## Porubiansky (Nov 8, 2012)

My hands froze this morning so I am looking for a new pair good cold weather hunting gloves. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 8, 2012)

Get the muffler you strap around your waist to stick your hands in. Put a hand warmer in it and your good to go!


----------

